# Random disk cache spikes in Cubase pro 10.5



## sIR dORT (Jul 20, 2020)

On Catalina w/ 64 gigs of RAM, and I'm streaming my samples from the internal SSD (2 TB) on my macbook. I know some would say that isn't ideal, but I'm only using 1 TB currently and am using 48-50 gigs of my RAM. But I'm curious if anyone has had this issue too and if there's anything I can do to fix/troubleshoot it. It always causes the spinning beach ball for 10-15 seconds, which becomes a productivity killer after it happens enough.


----------



## WandaS (Jul 22, 2020)

Look in Activity Monitor and see what's possibly causing your issues. I found yarascan.service was eating up my CPU and causing major problems. I removed it and have great performance now. There are 
many others but I find Activity Monitor to be very helpful. 

Good luck


----------



## sIR dORT (Jul 25, 2020)

WandaS said:


> Look in Activity Monitor and see what's possibly causing your issues. I found yarascan.service was eating up my CPU and causing major problems. I removed it and have great performance now. There are
> many others but I find Activity Monitor to be very helpful.
> 
> Good luck


I'll continue to look but I haven't seen anything odd taking up lots of CPU in AM. Still scratching my head for ways to identify what's causing this.


----------



## ned3000 (Jul 26, 2020)

Is it possible that a drive backup is kicking in?


----------



## sIR dORT (Jul 26, 2020)

ned3000 said:


> Is it possible that a drive backup is kicking in?


No, I don't think so. I was wondering if it was autosave, but I have that set to 15 min and these spikes are happening more frequently then that.


----------

